# Can I freeze a fresh mozzarella ball?



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Bought too much without realizing it...

Thanks for advice

Mike


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You can, as long as you wrap it really well. But be aware that the texture will change when you thaw it. 

BTW: I've found that it is much easier to grate/shred partially frozen mozzarella than fresh. Much less mess, less cheese sticking to the grater. But boy oh boy, does my hand get cold. :lol:


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

I would think so. I know of no food service sanitation restrictions on freezing cheese. Just as long as you don't defrost and re-freeze. That is a big time no-no.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Mozzerella and fresh or buffalo are different. You can freeze the store bought like Polio or store brand . The fresh stuff throws ouit water and is grainy when thawed I would not recommend iteace:


----------



## callstar (May 23, 2010)

Yeah Freezing some types of cheese works better than others, I'm assuming the cheese has been used by now right? I wouldn't freeze Mozzarella though it's too soft and the texture will be destroyed.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I've frozen fresh mozzarella sliced on pizzas before and that came out fine.  If you not going to be melting the cheese its probalby not worth freezing.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I had several gallons of cigilani (sp) small fresh mozz balls, that were donated to an event I catered and were going south, so I drained and froze them in ziploc....BIG friggin' mess....they frozen together into a block of mozz balls.....so freezer space always being a premium around here, next time I'd freeze on a sheet individually separated, then package in a ziploc so they would be easier to use.


----------

